# New Dogtra Arc collar



## jkello (Jul 2, 2013)

I have just received my new Dogtra Arc collar in the mail. I love it already. The smaller receiver is nice for small dogs and doing yard work. I have it is a little hotter than my 3500. The only thing that will take some getting use to is the nick and continuous button is the same and yoh have to flip a switch. Unlike the 3500 there are two seperate buttons. But other than that im very happy with it. Call your local rep and order yours today!!


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

Got mine monday and I too really like it. They hit a home run with the narrow width/ or spreading out of the transistor on the collar. much nicer fit on my boykins and like you said, its still very hot.


----------



## pwjk12 (Oct 28, 2014)

I ordered a two dog set for my two boykins. Looking forward to trying it out.


----------

